# Doomsday Luury Community Northeast of Dallas, TX



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anybody in? :vs_lol:

"An investor group is planning for a doomsday scenario by building a $300 million luxury community replete with underground homes. There will also be air-lock blast doors designed for people worried about a dirty bomb or other disaster and off-grid energy and water production.

The development, called Trident Lakes, is northeast of Dallas."

Texas Community Goes Underground For Doomsday Prep « CBS Dallas / Fort Worth

https://tridentlakes.com/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We dont go anywhere near Dallas. Maybe they will build one closer to Foat Wurth. We also dont need any steenken horses..helioports or golfing places. Wonder where they are going to get the white sand beaches?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll stick with Kamchatk.a 
Although you guys may visit for home-made vodka and spicy salted salmon


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maybe I can get on with a gig as a maintenance man or janitor?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Maybe I can get on with a gig as a maintenance man or janitor?


When you get your place there, are you gonna invite a few fellow Texans over for a drink?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok smart thinking Watchman. I was just considering maybe faxing off a resume for the combo executive security/bar tender position. I bet it pays pretty good. If we manage to infiltrate the place we will send for our pals quickly..rest assured.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Ok smart thinking Watchman. I was just considering maybe faxing off a resume for the combo executive security/bar tender position. I bet it pays pretty good. If we manage to infiltrate the place we will send for our pals quickly..rest assured.


I've already applied for Chief Guidance Counselor...:vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What the heck is a "Luury " community?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> What the heck is a "Luury " community?


That's sophisticated sumbitch slang for LuXury!

(Slippy shakes his head and wonders if unsophisticated Wire-grass Alabamians even wear shooos on their pheets. :vs_laugh


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> That's sophisticated sumbitch slang for LuXury!
> 
> (Slippy shakes his head and wonders if unsophisticated Wire-grass Alabamians even wear shooos on their pheets. :vs_laugh


Weave bin warin shoos sense 2002.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

slippy ,oh slippy what were you thinking I told you- you could not use that to get cheap labor to build your still and pike production plant.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 34714


It is feasible, but by the description of it, the seeds of its own destruction may be built into it. An Equestrian Center...really? Pampered pusses who need that sort of thing, tend to be vicious in any emerging calamity. At least that I what I am going with; they would turn on each other if a real doomsday happened.

PS: I see that there is a chapel included, but I am not lulled into a false sense of kindness by that; I have had some pretty vicious encounters, right in a church building.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

"luxury community" is just a big sign saying " hay y'all , here's where all the good sh#$ is" that reminds me of those folks that would put those stickers on their cars and trucks that said _PIONEER_ *kenwood* and such back in the day , telling how they had some kind of fancy stereo in the vehicle . all that was ,was a sign saying " come steal my stereo "


----------

